# John Deere F911 60" PTO Problem



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I am posting this for a friend, I have not seen the mower.
His question:
The PTO won’t stay engaged, and I have to hold the lever in place to keep the blades running. Is there a switch that could have possibly gone bad, or do I have bigger issues? John Deere F911 60” cut.

Thanks all. Have a good one. Geo


----------

